# How late can you cut hay?



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

So it's getting late in the season and still have some good looking second in the field but it's been realy wet up here hardly enough time to get it dry. But it looks like up to tuesday will be nice so it will be close but I think I can pull it off. My only concern is that it's suposed to be clod and frost tonight and when I got up this morning there was frost.. Any ideas if the frost will kill the feed value? Im not feeding it myself so it's going to a varity of animals (goats mostly but some horses and maby a cow or two) and I realy want to keep people happy and make a good product. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

The hay will be fine, get it done.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What kind of hay? According to Purdue alfalfa is supposed to have a month from the last cutting to the first killing frost to replenish it's energy supply before going dormant for the winter. In our area that killing frost normally falls between Oct 15 and Oct 18.

I've seen different data on what a killing frost is for alfalfa. Usually 27 degrees for four hours to send it into dormancy, after that it can be mowed. Another one that my Father used for years is if it's in full bloom and has been for a week or so you can go ahead and cut it. Reasoning being once its in full bloom the growth has actually stopped and the extra energy has been stored in the roots.

Another reason Purdue says a month is this, in our area on occasion we can get those real crusty snows that last for weeks, even though the crop is dormant it can still smother under that crust. If you have a month of regrowth then enough of the crop will be thru the crust to allow it to breath. My cousin lost a 1/3 of a field to this.


----------



## Peteyhay (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree with the other two replies. According to M.S.U. Forage Information alfalfa needs to be at least 8" tall at dormancy to start good in the spring. The Growing Degree Days are important but weather timing will screw up most well laid plans. My seed dealer got me information which stated cut after first killing frost but leave 4to 5 inches of stubble to prevent crusting and capture snow cover. I too sell only hay and straw I don't feed so I let mine set with only two cuttings. Now we are having very warm weather this first week in October. So what do you do it's a coin toss.We've had frost early in Sept. hurt late planted beans now are temps this week are in the high 70's. Go to the Michigan State University Forage Information Website The column is titled Late Cutting Alfalfa,I think Good Luck on Your choice. After looking over what I wrote M.S.U. says if you cut late have time to get alfalfa backup to 8" tall by dormancy or cut knowing hay will not grow taller than two inches by dormancy root reserves are needed in the spring for good growth


----------

